#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathie gegen Erkältung? >

## Sabse78

Gibt es gute homöopathische Mittel gegen Erkältung? Ich bin seit kurzem erkältet und eine Freundin hat mir geraten, Meditonsin zu nehmen. Bisher habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit homöopathischen Mitteln. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das tatsächlich hilft?!

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Sabse78,   das homöopathische Grippemittel Meditonsin ist schon vor längerer Zeit in die Kritik geraten, weil es Quecksilberzyanid enthält. Die Zeitschrift ökotest hat sich intensiver mit dem und anderen Mitteln aus dem homöopathischen Dunstkreis beschäftigt.   Zusammensetzung: 10 g Mischung enthalten: Arzneilich wirksame Bestandteile: Aconitinum Dil. D5 (HAB,V. 5a) 1 g, Atropinum sulfuricum Dil.D5 5 g, *Mercurius cyanatus Dil. D8 4 g*. Aconitinum ab D3, Atropinum sulfuricum ab D3 und Mercurius cyanatus ab D5 jeweils potenziert mit einer Mischung aus Ethanol 94 % (G/G)/Glycerol 85 %/Gereinigtes Wasser (5:10:85)   Quecksilbercyanad soll zusammen mit den übrigen Inhaltsstoffen entzündungshemmend, heilungsfördernd und schmerzlindernd wirken.   Trotz der Verdünnung sollte wegen des Quecksilbergehalts auf dieses Mittel verzichtet werden.  Geht man davon aus, dass eine Infektion der oberen Atemwege, der sogenannte grippale Infekt, auf einer Infektion mit Viren beruht, ist das Präparat - unabhängig vom Quecksilbergehalt -als Therapeutikum kaum geeignet, meinen selbst einige naturkundlich therapierenden Ärzte.  Der Arzneiverordnungsreport, den das Wissenschaftliche Institut der AOK herausgibt, bezeichnet Quecksilber-Homöopathika gerade bei Kindern als "nicht diskutabel".   Nach der reinen Lehre Hahnmenanns sind solche Kombipräparte ohnehin keine Homöopathie, da die angeblich notwendige Individualisierung fehlt.  Erstaunlicherweise sind trotzdem in vielen homöopathische Grippemittel acht Bestandteile und mehr gemixt, etwa in Anginovin H Lösung, Gripps Tropfen, Schwörotox Tropfen oder Metavirulent Lösung.   Hahneman stand aber auf dem Standpunkt:   _"In keinem Fall von Heilung ist es nöthig und deshalb allein schon unzulässig, mehr als eine einzige, einfache Arzneisubstanz auf einmal beim Kranken anzuwenden"_  Vertrauen Sie deshalb lieber auf ´nen Halswickel und heiße Milch mit Honig, als auf Meditonsin. 
Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Sabse78,  
also Meditonsin ist jetzt eh schon zu spät, wenn man der Werbung glauben darf, das soll man bei den ersten Anzeichen eines grippalen Infektes nehmen. 
Ich würde Umckaloabo empfehlen, ist ein *pflanzliches Medikament* mit dem Wirkstoff aus einer Pflanze/Wurzel. Hat mit Homöopathie nichts zu tun! 
Ich habe das selbst auch schon genommen, mein Mann auch, der schwört mittlerweile auf das Zeug.  
Gute Besserung, Teetante

----------


## Kathalie

Hallo Sabse,
also ich kenne Meditonsin jetzt über 15 Jahre und habe es auch regelmäßig eingenommen. Ob bei den ersten Anzeichen oder während einer Erkältung hat es mir immer geholfen. Ich finde es ist eine super Alternative zu vielen anderen Mitteln, die oft stärker sind und mich wirklich "umgehauen" haben. Meditonsin ist eine tolle Unterstützung für das Immunsystem und ich empfehle es gerne weiter. 
Liebe Grüße Kathi  :  )

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es ist doch wie mit allen Erkältungsmitteln.
Mit den Mittelchen dauert die Erkältung nur 7 Tage, ohne aber eine ganze Woche!!! 
Zugegeben wer will schon auf Nasenspray oder ähnliches Verzichten wenn die Hase verstopft ist.. 
Wir haben auch schon Meditonsion ausprobiert, die einzigste Hilfe war das der Hersteller mehr Geld im Beutel hatte..

----------


## Teetante

> Wir haben auch schon Meditonsion ausprobiert, die einzigste Hilfe war das der Hersteller mehr Geld im Beutel hatte..

  :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:

----------


## Maggie

Na bei verstopfter Nase würde ich mit Salzwasserlösung spülen. 
Oder was ist mit dem Tiger Balsam :Huh?:  
Am besten finde ich immer noch, ab ins Bettchen und den Dreck rausschwitzen, viel Schlaf ist auch gut und vor allem schön langsam machen, am besten aber gar nix machen :-)))

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar ab ins Bettchen mit Wärmflasche und einem "Steifen Grog", oder (mein Favorit)  Lindenblütentee mit Honig und etwas Köm.... dann erstmal ordentlich pennen und schwitzen....

----------


## Sabse78

Nachdem ich kürzlich selbst erfolgreich Meditonsin genommem habe, hat mich meine Freundin gefragt, ob sie das auch ihren 3, 7 und 9 Jahre alten Kindern gefahrlos geben kann. Lt. Packungsbeilage darf man Meditonsin - nach Rücksprache mit dem Arzt - auch schon Säuglingen ab dem 7. Monat geben. Hat jemand damit bereits Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Sabse78,   reichte Ihnen der Hinweis darauf, dass quecksilberhaltige Präparate für Kinder absolut indiskutabel sind, eigentlich nicht aus ?   Na, dann legen wir noch ein bißchen nach:  Neben Quecksilber enthält diese Brühe auch Alkohol, sowie Aconitium und Atropinum in D5, also noch in nachweisbarer Menge. Aconitium ist der biologische Name für den "Blauen Eisenhut", Atropinum für die Tollkirsche.   Schon mal was davon gehört ? Nicht ?   Dann schauen Sie doch mal hier nach:  *Informationszentrale gegen Vergiftungen der Universität Bonn*  *www.meb.uni-bonn.de/giftzentrale*  Meditonsin H Zusammensetzung: 10 g Mischung enthalten: Arzneilich wirksame Bestandteile: *Aconitinum Dil. D5 (HAB,V. 5a) 1 g*, *Atropinum sulfuricum Dil.D5 5 g*, *Mercurius cyanatus Dil. D8 4 g*. Aconitinum ab D3, Atropinum sulfuricum ab D3 und Mercurius cyanatus ab D5 jeweils potenziert mit einer Mischung aus Ethanol 94 % (G/G)/Glycerol 85 %/Gereinigtes Wasser (5:10:85) Die Meditonsin®-Lösung enthält 40 % Quecksilberzyanid D8. Auf den ersten Blick erscheint das wenig. In der empfohlenen Dosierung von bis 12 mal täglich 5-10 Tropfen (Erwachsene) erhöht sich der Quecksilberanteil beträchtlich, und selbst Säuglinge ab dem 7. Monat dürfen ein Drittel der Erwachsenendosis schlucken.  *Ich meine, wenn die Wirksamkeit eines Mittels ohnehin zweifelhaft und umstritten ist, gibt es keine Rechtfertigung für das kleinste Risiko.*   Und weil es im Grunde - ganz "Ganzheitlich" und ganz "Natürlich" - auch ohne (homöopathische) Pharmakeule geht, schreibt das durchaus pharmakritische *"Arzneimittel-Telegramm"* zur Therapie von Erkältungen bei Kindern folgendes:   _Mehr als die Hälfte von 8.000 dreijährigen Kindern erhielt nach einer Mütterbefragung durch Mitarbeiter der US-amerikanischen Gesundheitsbehörde innerhalb eines Monats rezeptfreie Medikamente, und zwar mit je 67% in erster Linie Parazetamol (BENURON u.a.) und Erkältungsmittel._  _Vorschulkinder machen im Jahr durchschnittlich vier bis acht Virusinfekte mit Schnupfen oder Husten durch. Für diese gibt es keine Heilmittel. Zudem klingen die Symptome normalerweise innerhalb von fünf bis sieben Tagen ab. Einfache Hausmittel wie heißer Tee mit Zitrone und Honig oder heiße Brühe lindern Beschwerden. Ausreichend Flüssigkeit ("Wässerung") und feuchte Luft helfen, verfestigten Schleim zu lösen.Nasentropfen mit physiologischer Kochsalzlösung verflüssigen zähe Nasensekrete bei Säuglingen. Erkältungsdämpfer sind überflüssig._  _Für Kinder angebotene Präparate enthalten zum Teil Alkohol (z.B. INFLUDO: 64 Vol.-%) oder Quecksilber (MEDITONSIN H)._  _Fiebernde Kinder sollen in erster Linie viel trinken, um den erhöhten Flüssigkeitsverlust zu ersetzen.Da Fieber zu den Abwehrreaktionen des Körpers gehört, empfehlen sich Maßnahmen zur Senkung bei Infekten erst ab 39° Celsius. Wadenwickel versagen, wenn Unterschenkel und Füße trotz hoher Körpertemperatur kalt sind (Zentralisation). Ein Nutzen von Abkühlungsbädern ist belegt. Diese sollen zwei Minuten lang mit einer Anfangstemperatur von 1 Grad unter der rektalen Körpertemperatur begonnen, innerhalb von fünf bis zehn Minuten durch Zulauf kalten Wassers auf 30° Celsius gesenkt werden und nicht länger als 15 Minuten dauern.Bei Schüttelfrost oder wenn das Bad dem Kind unangenehm ist, empfehlen sich Parazetamol-Fieberzäpfchen (__a-t 10 [1991], 90__). Bei Fieberkrämpfen in der Vorgeschichte soll mit Wadenwickeln, freiem Oberkörper oder Parazetamol das Fieber vorbeugend gesenkt werden (vgl._ _a-t 4 [1993], 36__). Wegen der Gefahr des REYE-Syndroms, einer seltenen, aber lebensbedrohlichen Leber-Hirn-Erkrankung, dürfen Kinder mit Virusinfektion keine Azetylsalizylsäure (ASPIRIN u.a.) erhalten (vgl. a-t 1 [1989], 7)._  *FAZIT: Kleine Kinder machen üblicherweise jährlich vier bis acht Virusinfekte mit Schnupfen, Husten und Fieber durch. Einfache Hausmittel lindern Beschwerden. "Grippemittel" sind nicht nur überflüssig, sondern auch potentiell schädlich. Erst wenn nichtmedikamentöse Maßnahmen ohne Erfolg bleiben oder in der Vorgeschichte Fieberkrämpfe auftraten, empfiehlt sich die Fiebersenkung mit Parazetamol (BENURON u. a.).*  Interessant ist übrigens auch, warum sich überhaupt *Quecksilber* in Meditonsin befindet. Für diese Beimengung ist keine medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliche, sondern eine esoterische Hypothese aus dem Dunstkreis der Anthroposophie verantwortlich.  Anthroposophische Arzneimittel enthalten regelmässig Schwermetalle wie Quecksilber und Blei. Rudolf Steiner bezeichnete den Menschen als ein "siebengliedriges Metall" und die Organe als ein "inneres Planetensystem". Nach anthroposophischer Auffassung sind Metalle planetarisch-kosmischen Ursprungs. Starke kosmische Kräfte nähmen ebenfalls Einfluss auf das organische Wohlbefinden des Menschen. Viele Krankheiten sollen auf eine mangelnde Vermittlung zwischen planetarischen und organischen Kräften zurückgeführt werden können. Dabei sollen metallische Präparate einen heilsamen Kräfte-Transfer ermöglichen. Quecksilber könne im Organismus Stauungen lösen sowie Schwellungen und Entzündungen ableiten.   *Wegen Steiner-Spinnereien soll man Säuglingen und Kleinkindern Quecksilber einflössen ?*  Schlimm genug, wenn sich Erwachsene zu diesem Schwachsinn bekennnen.   Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

Wie immer einen herzlichen Dank an Pianoman für die ausführliche Antwort, gut geschrieben und hoffentlich auch für viele Leser sehr verständlich, daß eben auch Homöopathie nicht immer ungefährlich ist! 
Quecksilber in "Erkältungsmittel" dem Kind verabreichen wollen, aber wahrscheinlich wurde als erstes zuhause das alte Fieberthermometer mit Quecksilber entsorgt. *schnaub* 
Als Kind hatte ich viel und oft mit Bronchitis zu tun, da ging der Weg immer über den Kinderarzt.  
Wenn es mal nur ein grippaler Infekt war, bekam ich frisch gekochte Hühnersuppe, viel Tee mit Honig und Ruhe im Bett verordnet von meiner Mutter. Half immer, nach 2 Tagen war es mir viel zu langweilig im Bett und ich sah zu, daß ich schnell wieder raus an die frische Luft zum Spielen kam. Die Luft tat dann wohl auch das übrige und pustete den letzten Rest Erkältung aus mir heraus.  
Fazit: Wenn es schlimm ist oder Fieber auftritt bei Kindern, ist meine Meinung: Immer den Kinderarzt aufsuchen. Ansonsten mal die einfachsten Hausmittel versuchen. 
Viele Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Sabse, 
es ist nicht notwendig ein Thema mehrfach zu eröffnen wenn die Fragen vorher schon
einmal beantwortet wurden oder die jeweilige Frage auch in einem bereits existierenden
Thema gefragt bzw beantwortet werden könnte. 
Deswegen habe ich die Beiträge verschoben. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Wolke

Ob Meditonsin wirkt oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Hab es zwar ein oder zweimal genommen, aber in Verbindung bringenmit einer schnelleren Genesung konnte ich es bis jetzt nicht. Vielleicht ist es einfach manchmal der vielberufene Glaube der Berge versetzt...oder Erkältungen heilt ;-)

----------


## günni

ich selbst  
habe gerade in dem "befreundeten ms forum" dem "ms-lebensbaum"massiv ärger bekommen,
weil ich auch DEUTLICH meine  negativmeinung zur "HOMÖOPATHIE ANWENDUNG" geäussert habe. den vorwurf der "massenverdummung" nahm man mir offenbar recht krumm!
...dort sind auch "alle homöopathie gurus" gegen mich losgegangen...habe mich dort löschen lassen um einer löschung zuvorzukommen!  
MERKWÜRDIG IST JA
dass gerade bei "SCHWEREREN NICHT HEILBAREN KRANKHEITEN" wie eben auch bei ms, doch recht viel auch zu "solchen strohhalmen greifen" und bei kritik an ihrer "glaubensrichtung" sehr böse und auch persönlich angreifend werden! 
OFFENBAR 
lässt sich über dieses thema nicht "vernünftig" reden? 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Nun ja. Über Homöopathie läßt sich heiß diskutieren. Bei leichteren Beschwerden mag es hilfreich sein, zumindest über den Placebo-Effekt. Ob eine tatsächliche Wirkung vorhanden ist, konnte nie nachgewiesen werden. Ich mag das nicht beurteilen, zumal wir hier auch schon eine heftige Diskussion hatten. 
Ich bin seit einem Jahr krebskrank und hatte mich mal mit meiner Tante (sie ist Ärztin) über alternative Methoden unterhalten. Sie ist der Meinung, daß man mit Alternativen (z.B. Mistel) nur die Nebenwirkungen der Chemo etwas dämpfen könnte, ein Ersatz sind sie nicht. Und sie wirken nicht bei Jedem. Sie berichtete von Studien, wonach es bei den schulmedizinisch behandelten Patienten doch eine recht hohe Überlebensrate gibt. Bei den rein homöopathisch therapierten Patienten überlebt niemand. Ich denke, das spricht für sich.

----------


## günni

bin noch nicht"gesperrt" worden, im ms-board 
habe mich "nur" zurückgezogen und zur löschung aufgefordert....weil auch keinerlei differenzierung zwischen z.b. ergänzenden, begleitenden massnahmen und "homöopathie" gemacht wird...ausserdem wird es, offenbar wenn argumente fehlen,  beleidigend! 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Man hört ja immer wieder, daß Homöopathie wirkt, obwohl es mir unlogisch erscheint, wenn die Mittel so stark potenziert sind, daß sie nicht mehr nachweisbar sind. Wie bitte soll ich dann darauf reagieren? Wahrscheinlich macht es dann der Glaube. 
Ach ja. Letztens habe ich einen Artikel über Wasser gelesen, da ging es unter anderem auch um Homöopathie. Angeblich besitzt Wasser ein Bewußtsein und reagiert noch auf den beigeschischten Stoff, wenn er schon nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Hä? Bewußtsein? Reagieren? Bei einer toten Materie wie Wasser? Oder sind die Bakterien gemeint, die darin schwimmen? Das habe ich bis heute nicht kapiert, weil es meinen Physikkenntnissen widerspricht.

----------


## günni

Ja, ja, christiane 
hab ja auch eine "naturwissensch. ausbildung" und auch in forschung-entwicklung gearbeitet. 
zufällig ist meine 24 jährige berufserfahrung   u. a. auch das"wassergebiet".... 
mit "VERSTAND LOGIK" oder CHEMIE PHYSIK wollen die "gläubigen" nichts zu tun haben und sehen sogar "erklärungsversuche" der mögl. "wirkung" von homöopathie über z.b. den plazebo-effekt als angriff und kritik...ist "fast" so ähnlich, wie die rektion mancher moslems auf die, ich glaub es war aus dänemark? "mohamed karikaturen"! 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Den Placebo Effekt gibt es tatsächlich. Gib einer gutgläubigen Dame mit Kopfschmerzen ein Brausepulver - ihre Kopfschmerzen verschwinden! Hab ich ohne Quatsch wirklich in einem Pflegeheim erlebt.

----------


## günni

genau, christiane, 
dies meinte ich auch, nur anhänger der homöopathie wollen das nicht wahrhaben und legen viel mehr an "wirkung" wie sie glauben, hinein. 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Naja. Solange bei diesen homöopathischen Mittelchen ein Wirkstoff nachweisber ist, habe ich kein Problem damit. 
Wenn aber das Zeug so stark potenziert ist, daß ich eigentlich nur Wasser trinke, entzieht sich das meinem Verstand. 
Da steckt mehr Placebo dahinter, als diese Leute zugeben.

----------


## günni

so, jetzt bin ich dort, im ms-board gelöscht 
"ICH" hätte mich schlecht benommen, das sei der grund, und nicht, dass ich an verstand und logik appellierte.,hmm.... 
ja, wenn emotionen hochkochen, dann ist der verstand oft ausgeschaltet! 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Homöopathie funktioniert nur mit Emotion, lieber Günni. Wie sonst erklärst du dir "Wasser mit Bewußtsein"? Hat mit Verstand meistens nix zu tun.

----------


## Teetante

Vielleicht spricht das Wasser bald mit uns? Oder weint, weil es so kalt draußen ist... 
Meine Güte, ich habe ja schon viel Unsinn gehört und gelesen, aber daß Wasser ein Bewußtsein haben soll, war mir bis eben auch neu! 
@ Christiane: Danke für den Lacher des Tages!  :ta_clap:  
@ Günni: Ärger Dich nicht über das MS-Board, da gibt es doch auch öfter Zoff, soweit ich weiß, die regen sich auch wieder ab. Ich habe da mal mitgelesen wegen meiner Schwiemu.  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Huhuhu Teetante, 
mußte jetzt auch tierisch lachen, habe ich auch noch nie gehört *Wasser mit Bewußtsein* 
Manchmal denke ich, dass manchen Leuten das kleinste bisschen Verstand von manchen *sogenannten Heilern* auch noch rausgeredet wurde *löl*

----------


## Teetante

> Huhuhu Teetante, 
> mußte jetzt auch tierisch lachen, habe ich auch noch nie gehört *Wasser mit Bewußtsein*

 Huhu Maggie,  
ich dachte vorhin erst, ich hätte mich verlesen, aber dann habe ich auch erstmal schallend angefangen zu lachen über das Wasser. Zu schön! 
Liebe Grüße, Teetante  
P.S. Alles ok bei Dir?

----------


## Christiane

Ich war anfangs auch etwas irritiert und habe den Beitrag ein zweites Mal gelesen. Aber das stand da tatsächlich. Habe leider die Zeitaschrift nicht mehr zur Hand (an eine Bekannte weitergegeben). Schön, daß ich euch so amüsiert habe.

----------


## Patientenschubser

btw ihr müsst mal sehen was das Internet dafür hergibt... HAHAHAHA 
OHMMMM *inmeditationverfallundimmerzuanwasserdenk* OHHMMMMM

----------


## günni

und es gibt auch leute 
die aus einer recht "wilden mischung" aus esoterik-geistheilung-religosität-homöopathie ein riesengeschäft machen und auch TAUSENDE IHRER ANHÄNGER damit anlocken und offenbar "begeistern" 
HIER IM ORT GIBT ES DIE RECHT GROSSE "HESSENHALLE" und dort war schon 2x der
"geistheiler" JAO DE DEUS zugange, jedesmal mit mehreren 1000 besuchern...dort konnte man sogar von ihm "gesegnetes wasser" kaufen....toll...  http://www.staette-der-heilung.de/main.htm 
Günni

----------


## Teetante

Vom Geistheiler gesegnetes Wasser macht einen dann...? Noch dümmer, weil dumm ist man ja eh schon, wenn man dafür Geld ausgibt!  
Ich habe gestern auch mal im www geschaut, bei manchen Sachen kann man einfach nur lachen, aber bei sehr vielen anderen graust es mich nur noch, vor allem, wenn man die Zahlen liest, die diese Wundermittelchen kosten. Mittelchen wofür oder wogegen auch immer... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Es ist schön, daß ihr das alles mit Humor seht. Ich mußte gestern abend auch über meinen eigenen Beitrag lachen. Hat Pianoman nicht mal was Ähnliches geschrieben?
Jetzt mal im Ernst: ich habe im Prinzip nichts gegen Homöopathie und andere alternativen Methoden, solange ein Wirkstoff da ist, auf den ich reagieren muß, und solange es nicht gegen die Grundregeln von Physik und Chemie verstößt. Der Geistheilermethode stehe ich eher skeptisch gegenüber.

----------


## Pianoman

Hey, Leute !   Vergesst die Diskussion um das Wassergedächtnis der Homöopathen.  Die haben keine Ahnung von Physik, Chemie und meist auch nicht von Homöopathie.   Als Experte für homöopathischen Schwurbel weiss man, dass das angebliche Gedächtnis von Wasser extremsuperhyperultragangzganzganzbesonderskurz ist. So etwa im Bereich von millionstel Teilen von milliardstel Sekunden.   Gäbe es das Wassergedächtnis in der von Homöopathen behaupteten Art, und wäre das Gedächtnis länger, ergäben sich drei Probleme:  1. Wie soll so ein kleines Molekül so große Informationsmengen, wie sie sich beispielsweise in einem Belladonna-Molekül befinden, überhaupt speichern ?  (Ach ja, ich vergass, die Homöopathen haben auch keine Ahnung von Informatik)   2. Woher soll das Wasser wissen, was es sich merken muß?  In D10 einer homöopathischen Stoffzubereitung (es ist kein Medikament) sind mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit fast alle natürlich vorkommenden Elemente im ähnlichen Mengenanteilen vertreten, wie die homöopathische Ursubstanz.   3. Aber vor allem: Wer löscht letztendlich die Festplatte des Wassers ? Wie kann sich der Homöopath sicher sein, dass die Information, die er mit 5jähriger Haltbarkeitsgarantie dem Wasser mitgegeben hat, nicht wieder in dem Wasser auftaucht, dass er zwei Jahre später - nach dem Weg durch Mensch, Kläranlage und Wasserwerk - wieder auf eine bestimmte Potenz einstellt ?  Wie stellt ein Homöopath beispielsweise C100 her, wenn bei jedem Potenzierungsschritt durch das verwendete Wasser wieder C50 zugefügt wird ? Hä ?   Homöopathie ist Schwachsinn.  Pianoman

----------


## günni

oh, ja pianomann, 
wie SEHR hätte ich sie dort im ms-board gegen die versammelte "HOMÖO ANHÄNGERSCHAFT" benötigt.... 
günni

----------


## Christiane

Danke Pianoman. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte den Beitrag in dieser Zeitung nicht begriffen, bzw kein richtiges Verständnis dafür. Jetzt weiß ich, daß mit mir alles in Ordnung ist.

----------


## Pianoman

@Christiane  Wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand "Blödsinn" meldet, während die Alternativheiler die nicht erfassbaren Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde beschwören, würde ich mich immer auf den gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen.   Pianoman

----------


## lucy230279

hey ihr mäuse, 
freu mich über eure rege diskussion, nun aber zurück zum thema erkältung :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

@Lucy 
Mistel-Beiträge einfach verschieben ? Wäre auch `ne Möglichkleit, oder ?

----------


## lucy230279

klar, hab mal "aufgeräumt" :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

@Günni 
Hallo, Freund der unmissverständlichen Worte,  
ich habe mich mal in dem Forum umgesehen, dass Dir die Freundschaft gekündigt hat. 
Leider konnte ich nicht bis zum Corpus delicti ohne Anmeldung vordringen, 
die werde ich aber vornehmen. 
Mich interessiert nun doch, wie die Diskussionen zur Homöopathie unter 
tatsächlich von einer schwerwiegenden Krankheit betroffenen Menschen abläuft. 
Pianoman

----------


## Teetante

> Mich interessiert nun doch, wie die Diskussionen zur Homöopathie unter 
> tatsächlich von einer schwerwiegenden Krankheit betroffenen Menschen abläuft. 
> Pianoman

 Pianoman, da kannst Du dann ein Buch drüber schreiben... Meine Schwiemu hat ja auch MS, der wurde im realen Leben schon soviel Humbug angeboten und erzählt und geraten, da können sich einem schon mal die Haare in alle Himmelsrichtungen aufstellen.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Das ist alles eine Sache der Sichtweise. Die Einen schwören drauf, die Anderen halten es für Blödsinn.
Auf die Mistelfrage hatte jeder Arzt eine andere Meinung, von hochwirksam über unnötige Geldausgabe bis hin zum Schrott. Das verunsichert. Pianomans Aufsatz war schon interessant, endlich habe ich ein paar Hintergrundinfos.

----------


## Teetante

Ach Du Schreck, Günniiiiiiiiiii, wie kannst Du Dich denn auch bloß so daneben benehmen?  :laughter10:  
Ich habe mich da eben angemeldet aus lauter Neugier (nicht unter Teetante) und finde das eigentlich Kinderkram, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe. Ich suche aber mal weiter, ich bin zur Zeit in dem Thread ob das Board jetzt zum alternativen Board wird. Es gibt aber sicherlich noch andere Diskussionen rund um das Thema.  
Ist ne nette Abendbeschäftigung für die nächste Woche, wenn mein Mann auf Geschäftsreise weilt. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Ich kann heute auch eine nette Anekdote erzählen. War vor einigen Tagen bei meiner Mutter, und was finde ich denn da? Gegen ihre Bronchitis ein homöpathisches Mittel. Zum Glück hatte sie dieses Dreckzeug noch nicht geschluckt. Denn: Auszugmittel zu 90% Ethanol und zu 10% Ammoniak. Es ist erschreckend, was für ein Müll medizinischen Laien angedreht wird.

----------


## Teetante

> Ich kann heute auch eine nette Anekdote erzählen. War vor einigen Tagen bei meiner Mutter, und was finde ich denn da? Gegen ihre Bronchitis ein homöpathisches Mittel. Zum Glück hatte sie dieses Dreckzeug noch nicht geschluckt. Denn: Auszugmittel zu 90% Ethanol und zu 10% Ammoniak. Es ist erschreckend, was für ein Müll medizinischen Laien angedreht wird.

 Sieht Deine Mutter das auch so mit dem Müll?

----------


## Christiane

Nun ja. Ihr fehlt einiges Hintergrundwissen. Sie glaubt Ärzten daher alles aufs Wort. Zum Glück war sie unsicher und hat mich gefragt, ob das Mittel kenne. Sie fragt mich oft, was ich von einer vorgeschlagenen Therapie halte. 
Ich habe zum Glück das Wissen und den Mut, bei mir unlogisch erscheinenden Sachen den Arzt zu stoppen und ihn mir vom Hals zu halten. Leider hat meine Mutter nicht das Wissen und den Mumm, gezielt nachzufragen. Sie hat ja noch nicht einmal gewußt, daß Ammoniak enthalten ist und dieses Scheißzeug ihre Hirnzellen tötet. Ebensowenig dürfte sich das Hirn über den Besuch von Ethanol freuen.  Gegen den dritten Wirkstoff, nämlich Thymian, ist nichts einzuwenden. Es regt mich einfach auf, wie kritiklos mit Nervengiften Geld gemacht wird! 
Früher dachte ich, daß die Geschichte mit dem Extrementum canis ein Spaß war. Jetzt glaube ich es.

----------


## Teetante

Hi Christiane,  
Thymian gibt es nun wirklich in gesünderen Darreichungsformen als die von Dir beschriebene.  
Ich trink bei Husten/Erkältung gerne Thymiantee, aus dem getrockneten Thymian im Gewürzregal. 1 EL mit Wasser aufgießen, 10 Minuten ziehen lassen, abseihen, 1 guten EL Honig dazu, trinken. Möglichst heiß. Schmeckt gewöhnungsbedürftig, hilft aber.  
Ich nehme mal an, Deine Mutter nimmt dieses Zeug nun nicht ein, nachdem Du sie aufgeklärt hast? Ist der Hausarzt denn homöopathisch eingestellt oder warum gibt der bei Bronchitis diesen Kram? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Ihre Hausärztin ist naturmedizinisch eingestellt.  Mag mich dazu nicht äußern, ich kenne die Frau kaum. Gegen Naturmedizin habe ich nichts, aber bitte nicht diese Art und Weise!
Meine Mutter ist jedenfalls fürchterlich erschrocken, weil ich ganz bitterböse wütend wurde und die Packung in die Mülltonne warf. Nun versprach sie mir, brav mit Emser Salz zu inhalieren.

----------


## Teetante

> Meine Mutter ist jedenfalls fürchterlich erschrocken, weil ich ganz bitterböse wütend wurde und die Packung in die Mülltonne warf.

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  Ich stelle es mir gerade vor.... :Zwinker:

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
bei ner Erkältung esse ich immer eine selbergemachte heiße Hühnerbrühe (am besten die von Papa) und lege mich ins warme Bettchen mit einer Wärmflasche. Ansonsten halte ich von Meditonsin (oder wie das heißt) & Co überhaupt nichts. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Christiane

Bei meiner Mutter war es Bronchicum forte. Bei dem einen ist es Ammoniak, bei dem anderen Quecksilber. Wer denkt sich nur so etwas aus? Der gute alte Kräutertee ist wohl nicht mehr gut genug.

----------


## Teetante

> Der gute alte Kräutertee ist wohl nicht mehr gut genug.

 Der gute alte Kräutertee ist zu preiswert.... Hui, das war jetzt böse!  :shy_5new:

----------


## Christiane

Die Leute werfen mir immer eine spitze Zunge vor, scheinbar möchtest du mich toppen. Na sowas aber auch.

----------


## Teetante

> Die Leute werfen mir immer eine spitze Zunge vor, scheinbar möchtest du mich toppen. Na sowas aber auch.

  :c_laugh:  Willkommen im Club der bösen Teetanten.... :d_smily_tooth:

----------

